# woods lamp exam



## newfiegirl (Nov 4, 2017)

Is there an actual code for this procedure and can it be billed with an E&M code or would it be included in the visit as a bundled procedure?  Thanks for any help


----------



## CodingKing (Nov 4, 2017)

Its falls under the E&M components, What other procedure was done. E&M isn't always separately reportable


----------



## newfiegirl (Nov 4, 2017)

No other procedure just the office visit cpt 99213.  Thanks,


----------



## CodingKing (Nov 5, 2017)

So yes bundled in the E&M.


----------



## varga1195@yahoo.com (Jun 6, 2019)

What if the visit was for irritation of eye/foreign substance of eye and the wood lamp was used? Is this an additional code with the EM level?


----------



## Cheezum51 (Jun 6, 2019)

The Wood Lamp is just an ultraviolet light used to detect anterior surface abnormalities of the eye, In the case you mention, it was apparently used to try to find foreign body. There is no additional CPT for using it. It's bundled into the E/M code.

Tom Cheezum, OD, CPC, COPC


----------

